# The Hittite War Machine



## Gordon Doherty (May 27, 2020)

A new military history blog article about the Hittites, a Bronze Age superpower: The Hittite War Machine


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 27, 2020)

That's a fantastic article.


----------



## svalbard (May 28, 2020)

Very informative.


----------



## Night_Eternal (Jun 3, 2020)

Thanks for posting this. I've actually been sort of interested in who the Hittites were exactly ever since I started hearing about them in random bits of literature and even a few Metal songs dealing with history.


----------



## Gordon Doherty (Jun 3, 2020)

Which metal songs? The Hittites had the right hair for a bit of headbanging 
I had been drifting around the edges of Hittite and Bronze Age history for ages too, and then I saw the BBC documentary 'The Dark Lords of Hattusa'. If you haven't seen it yet, you really should watch it.
Also, just this morning I published the companion blog 'The Egyptian War Machine': https://www.gordondoherty.co.uk/writeblog/the-egyptian-war-machine


----------

